# problems starting webmin



## hamba (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi

I'm having problems starting webmin on a newly installed FreeBSD7-Stable.

It installs perfect and even the setup.sh goes well but when I start webmin it just dies.

The only information I can find to why this is happening is below

```
[31/Mar/2009:19:56:59 +0100] miniserv.pl started
[31/Mar/2009:19:56:59 +0100] PAM authentication enabled
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.8.9/mach/auto/SDBM_File/SDBM_File.so: Undefined symbol "sdbm_hash"
```

Can someone please lend me a hand on fixing this

Thanks
hamba


----------



## hamba (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi

Never mind I got it fixed.
I had to recompile perl


----------



## wmoreno3 (Oct 25, 2013)

```
FreeBSD mydomain 9.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.2-RELEASE #0 r255898: Thu Sep 26 22:50:31 UTC 2013     root@bake.isc.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
perl5.18-5.18.1_2   Practical Extraction and Report Language
```
Thank's a lot of, same problem
I had to recompile perl too

```
/usr/local/lib/perl5/5.18/mach/auto/SDBM_File/SDBM_File.so: Undefined symbol "sdbm_hash"
```


----------

